# Spam mail about penis enlargement!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't these fuckers know that I am Greek and I don't need any of their products? : 8)

Here is a sample of what I get!
YES...I am more than happy with my penis...now fuck off!! 

Are you happy with the size of your penis?

Is She?

GET RESULTS IN SECONDS NOT MONTHS

Give her what she really wants.

A longer, thicker penis!

She won't complain about your size
and she'll never stray from your bed.

GET RESULTS IN SECONDS NOT MONTHS

You'll be more man then she can handle,
and she might even invite her girl friends over to see it!!

Our penis enhancement formula is all natural and
comes with a money back guarantee!

We GUARANTEE you will see real results
GET RESULTS IN SECONDS NOT MONTHS

or we will refund your money back!

Start adding inches today!

Our penis enhancement is a completely confidential process
and all orders are shipped discreetly and promptly.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Stop surfing the porn sites and you won't get your email address harvested!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Since I found the TT forum I hardly have any time for any porn sites!!

How else would I be able to post so much in the forum?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

You're getting a bit angry at this, so do you need it then?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> You're getting a bit angry at this, so do you need it then?


Baby baby! Don't offer the Greek boy! You won't be able to sit down for weeks!!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Baby baby! Don't offer the Greek boy! You won't be able to sit down for weeks!!!


 [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif]


You're right to be scared. Don't worry, I'll take care of you.................. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> You're right to be scared. Don't worry, I'll take care of you.................. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


[smiley=cheers.gif] 
I'm sure you might


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Night babes, bed time for me. Hope the rest of the hours fly by!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Night [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Call me tripod ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Vlas - Maybe that special someone in your life IS trying to tell you something.............


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Do you think she is after a King Kong dildo then? ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

men with small dicks like to shout about how big their dicks are...

nuff said. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like we all now know Vlastan's deepest darkest secret when he goes on about greek being big down in that department . We now know what his theory is (Collecting and registering with porn websites to enhance his manhood) har har har. You cheat Lord V ;D !!!


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Vlastan - I really do want/need an extension. Can you let me know the name of the company bombarding you with unwanted mail so that I might at last begin to feel good about myself..........


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Vlastan, me thinks you do protest too much!!

Would you like me to forward the breast enlargement emails I receive? Or are Greek men similarly well endowed in this area of the anatomy too......
:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Do you think she is after a King Kong dildo then? Â ;D


Maybe maybe

Ever wondered why God created Man?

Because Vibrators can't mow the lawn

Ever wondered why men prefer electric lawn mowers?

So they can find their way back to the house..................................

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And Vlastan,every woman knows the easiest way to tell if a mans well hung......................................

You can't get your fingers between the rope and his neck Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My lawn mower is actually petrol powered! 

Karloff...give me your email and I will forward the details...don't worry buddy, nobody is perfect! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> My lawn mower is actually petrol powered! Â


Don't worry V, if you get lost you could ask your wife for directions, another thing men find impossible to do!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nah Lis,

Reversing up the motorway MUCH more fun than getting it right first time


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Karloff...give me your email and I will forward the details...don't worry buddy, nobody is perfect! Â ;D


Thanks for the kind words buddy......... Am probably a bit too much of a coward to go under the knife, so maybe I'll just have to make do with what the good lord gave me!!  :'(


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Nah Lis,
> 
> Reversing up the motorway MUCH more fun than getting it right first time


Too right M8

And I think I've finally got my 30 seconds of fame.......on Police, Camera, ACTION  8) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

30 seconds, eh?

Wish I could last that long!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's easy!

You just put it into the gear marked "rrrrr" ( which is short for reverse) and put your foot on the accerator pedal ( its the one on the right, to remember that, its like ABC backwards,the others are B for brake and C for clutch ).

Ignore what direction everyone else is going and just go for it!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 30 seconds, eh?
> 
> Wish I could last that long!!


Go twice then.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

twice?

why stop there? Just go for it, put yer foot down, be more forceful


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It's easy!
> 
> You just put it into the Â gear marked "rrrrr" ( which is short for Â reverse) and put your foot on the accerator pedal ( its the one on the right, to remember that, its like ABC backwards,the others are B for brake and C for clutch ).
> 
> Ignore what direction everyone else is going and just go for it! Â Â


ABC!! This sounds like a good plan to teach my wife how to drive then!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah Right!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I didn't realise it was so cold in Greece 2300 years ago. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Racer,

A penis that is small when not erected, is likely to become very big when a full erection is achieved. 

Greek statues never display erections because they would be scary large! ;D In addition they would spoil the fine lines of the perfect Greek bodies!


----------

